# for you bass experts, quick guess..



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

this was actually my first day out and my first bass of the season.. just now figured out to how to resize pics.. any bass guys have any clue what this one would weigh? nailed her off a white spinnerbait fished over a deep weed bed.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

That is an easy five lber. Rare to catch on the river. What pool were you fishing?


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

My guess is 4.5 to 5lbs. Nice hawg.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Really nice river fish. Congrats.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

How many inches was she? I would guess Mid 4's. Maybe close to 5. Beautiful fish though!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Im Guessing Maybe 5-6Lbs No More Than 6Tho Nice Bass For The River Great Catch^_^!!


----------



## SeaBassChun (Jun 3, 2009)

4-5 def, nice fish to start off the season


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Without more information, it's too hard to get a good estimate. My guess is 3.5-pounds.

Here is a picture of my son holding a 2.75-pound largemouth caught earlier this year. Don't this one look bigger than 2.75-pounds?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

3.5 to 4.0


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

I agree with 3.5 to 4. Usually when a bass hits 4+, their eyes are starting to bulge out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Don't this one look bigger than 2.75 pounds?


No it doesn't because he is holding the fish with an very outstretched arm into the camera's lens. That's why I find people guessing a fish's weight by a picture to be notoriously inaccurate due to the way people hold the fish.
The fish should be held close to the body or something for perspective for an accurate guessimate to be had.

That's a nice bass bigfish2012.


----------



## rich p (May 21, 2009)

i agree with what eveyone else is estimating. 4-5 lbs


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

4.5 to 4.8


----------

